# Do steroids stunt growth 100% when taken at a young age?



## buddhaluv (Jan 17, 2012)

-friend who is 19 took steroids last year when he was 18
-he is exactly 5'10 & worried he won't grow any taller
-he did two 10 week cycles of Test E within a span of a year with no AI
-took a proper pct of clomid/nolvadex
-will he still grow?
-or are his growth plates fused?

-and do any of you happen to know any one that took steroids at a young age but still continued to grow taller?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 17, 2012)

why are you worried he wont grow taller?

is he your boyfriend?


----------



## buddhaluv (Jan 17, 2012)

hell no.. he's practically family & i'm trynna help him out.. any insight on this or what??


----------



## buddhaluv (Jan 17, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 17, 2012)

He will probably shrink to like 5'9"
Ps your friend is a retard! Who does two shtty cycles when there 18? What a moron!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 18, 2012)

buddhaluv said:


> hell no.. he's practically family & i'm trynna help him out.. any insight on this or what??



seems like you are more concerned then he is.. haha
and im not his doctor, but he may of already hit his peak height already anyway. he will still grow unless he has already fully grown.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 18, 2012)

I started when i was 16 and was 5'6 Now i am 6'1.
Feel better ? 

Only downfall is your penis stops growing due to the influx in estrogen in your body especially with no AI present.

Lets hope you where an lucky.....


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^has the penis of a 16 year old (will soon be called after azza reads this post)


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 18, 2012)

buddhaluv said:


> -friend who is 19 took steroids last year when he was 18
> -he is exactly 5'10 & worried he won't grow any taller
> -he did two 10 week cycles of Test E within a span of a year with no AI
> -took a proper pct of clomid/nolvadex
> ...



Stop just stop! I can not take this anymore!!!!!


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 18, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^has the penis of a 16 year old (will soon be called after azza reads this post)



I mean't my "friend"...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 18, 2012)

Xtroy said:


> Stop just stop! I can not take this anymore!!!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 18, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> I mean't my "friend"...



Lol at blazes "friends" tiny weiner


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2012)

For youngsters, the bigger concern is the stunting of the endocrine system, amongst many other systems that aren't fully developed until a later age.

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## GMO (Jan 18, 2012)

Exogenous hormones introduced into the body before the epiphyseal (growth) plates have fused can cause them to fuse prematurely.  If this happens, then yes you will no longer grow.


----------



## bjg (Jan 18, 2012)

if he started taking steroids at 18 he has many more things to worry about other than his height


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 18, 2012)

bjg said:


> if he started taking steroids at 18 he has many more things to worry about other than his height



^^this just eat man I'm telling you.


----------



## dsc123 (Jan 18, 2012)

buddhaluv said:


> -friend who is 19 took steroids last year when he was 18
> -he is exactly 5'10 & worried he won't grow any taller
> -he did two 10 week cycles of Test E within a span of a year with no AI
> -took a proper pct of clomid/nolvadex
> ...



Am i right in saying that you are talking about yourself and not your friend?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats whats wrong when people are not informed properly they go and do stuff like this.18 is way to yourng.His test is already at its highest.


----------



## Dath (Jan 18, 2012)

Chitty to read this type of stuff lol...kid prolly had some "friend" at the gym looking to make a few dollars and doesn't give a damn about his well being. Situations like this lead to a bad rap for steroids.


----------

